# Old Sailor @ Detroit Herf



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I finally made over to a Detroit Herf. After meeting up with Booker & Cliff (yes I got lost) we headed over to JR's Cigars...oh what a place, ended up grabbing 2 AF Hemingways nad 2 VSG's. We drove around some areas so Cliff had an idea of housing. Then it was off to Smoker's Outlet to meet up with Maurice and James. Stayed there about an hour, smoked an AF Short Story and picked up a King B. Off to the MGM Casino for eats and to meet up with Eric & Jessica and Booker being Booker, we where escorted through the line to out table. The food was fantastic, and Maurice gifted everyone with a cigar. It was then down to the High Rollers Lounge.
Here the cigars and drinks came out. I gifted everyone with various ISOM'S, and a small bottle of Stogie Repair(pectin)and friendship's where made. Booker was all smiles smoking first a Boli, then a Cohiba. Everyone was giftting cigars and around 12:30am, we called it a night.
This was one of the best nights I have had in a long time, can't wait for the next Herf. Thanks Booker for the invite, and it was a pleasure to meet everyone. I came home with more cigars than I took over thanks to some various generous BOTL.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

More pics


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

One more


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Glad u came over, it was nice meeting ya and again I had a good time. Yes the smile stayed on my face all nite just being there with some good people doing what we all like.:w 

PS I cant click on your attachments???


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey Dave, looks like fun. So they let you across the border??


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

humm


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ok, now


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

one more, sorry about that


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> Hey Dave, looks like fun. So they let you across the border??


They felt sorry for the old guy...


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice pics  Looks like a good time.



Which one is GIMPY 5 0 ??? :r 



Glad you all had fun.


Shawn


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Gimpy is wearing the black jacket...looks healthy to me. I think he is shamming.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Ya he still limping but it sure hasen't curbed his driving habits...re: Old Sailor you follow me with your car......DAMN...glad I had the daughter's Grandam.....:z


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> Nice pics  Looks like a good time.
> 
> Which one is GIMPY 5 0 ??? :r Blk Mason Jacket on F&AM...
> 
> ...





CigarGal said:


> Gimpy is wearing the black jacket...looks healthy to me. I think he is shamming.


See what hanging with good people will do 4u. Speedy recovery who knew... We had a great nite, Glad I got out.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Anybody else having problems with the pictures that Jessica is in? I can't see the guys in them 

Looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

they let you out? sounds/looks like ya'll had a great time


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> Anybody else having problems with the pictures that Jessica is in? I can't see the guys in them
> 
> Looks like a good time was had by all.


Thats funny Tony!


----------

